# Xbox Live Running slow with new ISP and different Router



## weirdjade27 (May 23, 2009)

Hey everyone. Here's the deal. I recently moved and had to switch from Qwest to a local Cable Internet provider and am now using a CM100 Cable Modem which is connected to a Linksys WRT150N Wireless-N Router. I set up the connection between my Xbox 360 and the router and now I'm finding that Xbox Live is running much slower than it did when I had Qwest internet which I found to be moderately slow, but my new ISP has speeds that tested up to 2.85 Download and .5 Upload. So, my new internet service feels much faster on my PC, but feels WAY slower on my Xbox Live. Is it my ISP or my router messing up speeds? What can be done to boost my Xbox Live speed without having to buy a better router?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
If you don't currently have ports open for Xbox Live, here is a guide for doing so.


----------

